# Sas pic



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Is there a picture that describes your SA or just sent sit off?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

gif.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just making my way through the wasteland...


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know if any of you have seen this web series but it's pretty much my life on camera. It's called "The Misadventures of Awkward Black Girl." ANYONE who has any form of social anxiety or phobia will GREATLY appreciate this show.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Elad said:


> gif.


lol thats a good 1 xD


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

This scene from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. When I'm with a cute extroverted girl who's trying to flirt with me I'm just uncomfortable and shy.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

I LOVE that movie. I'm already a fan of Jim Carrey and I liked him even more after seeing that movie.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^^that pic with all the arrows, just looking at it gives me anxiety.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> I don't know if any of you have seen this web series but it's pretty much my life on camera. It's called "The Misadventures of Awkward Black Girl." ANYONE who has any form of social anxiety or phobia will GREATLY appreciate this show.


i might chck this out


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Just making my way through the wasteland...


 nice pic, I really loved the fallout game's...


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------

